
Show HN: A raytracer to shade and visualize topographic maps in R, part 3 - tylermw
http://www.tylermw.com/3d-maps-with-rayshader/
======
tylermw
Author here: This is the third post is a series on what was originally just a
ray tracer to shade topographic maps, but has now evolved into a tool to more
generally visualize elevation and bathymetric data.

~~~
malshe
I've been following your updates on Twitter. I plan to use your work in my
class this fall. Great job!

~~~
tylermw
Great to hear! Would love to see what you end up using it for!

